

Pierre Omidyar co-funded Ukraine revolution groups with US government, docs show - kposehn
http://pando.com/2014/02/28/pierre-omidyar-co-funded-ukraine-revolution-groups-with-us-government-documents-show/

======
wreegab
> "Glenn Greenwald’s government-bashing blog"

I stopped reading at this point -- I felt I would lose my time reading the
rest of the article. Keeping accountable is not "bashing".

~~~
lstamour
Too bad, because I think the phrase was used to contrast the criticism of the
government with the alignment of interests later in the article. The ultimate
point is murky, but indicates some weaknesses inherent to "independent
journalism" today.

~~~
staunch
There's absolutely no contradiction between disapproval of NSA spying and
support of US foreign. The article does try to make that point and it's
childlike in its stupidity.

------
omonra
"When the revolution came to Ukraine, neo-fascists played a front-center role
in overthrowing the country’s president."

Can stop reading here (that is if you got past the point suggested by
wreegab). Pure nonsense. Next thing you know the author will claim that
Ukraine invaded Russia to take away Crimea.

